
Why Apple will never bring manufacturing jobs back to U.S. (2012) - deegles
http://money.cnn.com/2012/10/17/technology/apple-china-jobs/
======
deegles
"There's another catch, and it's one that politicians don't like to talk
about: China has many more skilled engineers than the United States does.
Steve Jobs, Apple's late CEO, brought the issue up during an October 2010
meeting with President Obama. He called America's lackluster education system
an obstacle for Apple, which needed 30,000 industrial engineers to support its
on-site factory workers."

